# JJones/ Cypress/ Spring 2-5



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I was not going to go today after it was 29 this morning but after I did a few chores, the sun was out and the ice was melting so I decided to go. Went past JJones and was surprised to see only 3 poeple the whole stretch (11am). It was very shallow past the park but I managed to get to Cypress and started fishing. 1st fish, 2.7lb female, largest of the year. Windy conditions made it hard to fish the holes. Made my way back thru the park and another boater was sharing a hole with a wader and they were getting them pretty good. Wader looked like he was over the limit but not sure. Worked my way back and only ended up with 7 for the day. 3 females, 4 males but the females were chunks. All on white roadrunners, no crankbait fish at all. Other boats were not reporting good results but it was warm, the whiskey flask was emptied and I enjoyed the day.:doowapsta


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good report, Thanks.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Surprisingly slow today for me. Only ended up with 4 males. Bite was light and they were on the bottom. Used a variety of colors. But I met some new fisherman and we shared lures and a taco and many funny stories. All in all a beautiful day to be trying to catch fish.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

I did good today, went out about 2:30 and caught 16 crappie, 11 keepers and well over a limit of whites, caught so many that I lost count, several large females full of eggs, put all the whites back, going to go tomorrow and try to catch some more crappie, caught one of the crappie with the black stripe on its head, looks pretty cool, use to catch them all the time like that on lake Conroe, first one that i ever caught out of the creek like that. I have been told that they are hybrid crappie anybody else heard this?


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

The one with the stripe is a black crappie


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

They are not a black crappie, I have caught many blacks and whites these are completly different


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is called a black nosed black crappie. I caught a few of these this year in Spring Creek.

http://www.tnfish.org/FishIdentificationID_TWRA/TWRA_Crappie_Identification_Key.htm


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> It is called a black nosed black crappie. I caught a few of these this year in Spring Creek.
> 
> http://www.tnfish.org/FishIdentificationID_TWRA/TWRA_Crappie_Identification_Key.htm


 Thank you sir, they are black


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice fish...... I learn something today... lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My understanding is that the "black nose" anomaly can occur on either black or white crappie. Mt personnel experience is that they fight harder for some reason.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I don't think you guys are correct. I have heard many people call that crappie species "Good Eating".


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

Gr8 reports Steven H & sac-a-lait. i'm goin out 2mmorrow & tuesday so i'm hopin' for something good 2 report back 2 ya'll w/


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

sac-a-lait said:


> I did good today, went out about 2:30 and caught 16 crappie, 11 keepers and well over a limit of whites, caught so many that I lost count, several large females full of eggs, put all the whites back, going to go tomorrow and try to catch some more crappie, caught one of the crappie with the black stripe on its head, looks pretty cool, use to catch them all the time like that on lake Conroe, first one that i ever caught out of the creek like that. I have been told that they are hybrid crappie anybody else heard this?


 what part of jj park is this? it looks smaller than the part i fish.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Wife gave me a pass to make a quick AM trip. Only managed 10, 8 of them females that were chunks. Saw two guys throwing silver traps tearing them up, but they looked smallish. Wind picked up and I was on the trailer at 11:45. Guys coming out of the park said there were long stringers in park, minnow fishers. Hope the GW makes a stop, a Montgomery County Sheriff boat was in the river yesterday. I also foul hooked an alligator gar that weighed 20+ lbs, felt like a lok, but logs don't swim away!!!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Slow day again today. i only managed 6 and it was a hard 6.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Caught 6 or 7 before 1:30. also nice surprise. 8 to 10 lb drum or gaspergoo I guess. On 4# test micro lite rod and reel. I'll get a picture up tomorrow. That was a trip on the light line.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

WVNative said:


> Caught 6 or 7 before 1:30. also nice surprise. 8 to 10 lb drum or gaspergoo I guess. On 4# test micro lite rod and reel. I'll get a picture up tomorrow. That was a trip on the light line.


That is a line class fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WVNative, a drum that size is a really fun fight. Especially on light tackle.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Trying to figure out how to upload a picture.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

*Fun on light tackle 4# test.*

Thought this was a log at first then it started stripping drag.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

i am curious. if i go to jj park, what is the BEST bait to use besides minnows. lures?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I saw a lot of fish caught with the pink/red 1/8 oz jig head with a green curly tail. Also saw some fish caught same 1/8 oz jig head all chartruse. I don't like live bait or cut bait but I'm guessing it would work fine too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes sir a drum that size on white bass tackle is fun to catch. you guys are reporting some nice catches their, keep up the good work!


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Wish I had weighed it.


----------

